# Texas House Honors the fallen



## 3Sheets (May 21, 2004)

The Texas House invited the family of military members killed in the line of duty in the last year to attend todays session. I was unalbe to attend but my step-dad and my Mom attended and were impressed and moved by their actions. The link below is to the Resolution honoring Blake. Each of the fallen had a simliar resolution passed on their behalf.

Link to the Resolution honoring Blake: http://www.legis.state.tx.us/tlodocs/80R/billtext/pdf/HR02271I.pdf

While looking for the text of the resolution online I noticed that there is a Resolution pending to honor the Patriot Guard for their tributes to the nations fallen military personnel and their support of those individuals families and communities.

Link to Resolution honoring Patriot Guard (I think this is still in committee)
http://www.legis.state.tx.us/tlodocs/80R/billtext/html/HR02572I.HTM

And I want to add my thanks to PGR for all they do.

Scott


----------

